# But Whyyy?!



## Dietz (28/4/18)

Anyone seen this yet? Too many Gimmicky stuff these days, I dont seer this as innovation.
I would rather buy a cool dripper and drip individually Or or or I can just mix juice in ONE tank!!! At the same time!


*Vaping Two Flavors at Once! / Hengling Qtank Dual Flavor Sub Ohm Tank Review*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Anyone seen this yet? Too many Gimmicky stuff these days, I dont seer this as innovation.
> I would rather buy a cool dripper and drip individually Or or or I can just mix juice in ONE tank!!! At the same time!
> 
> 
> *Vaping Two Flavors at Once! / Hengling Qtank Dual Flavor Sub Ohm Tank Review*



Truth is there is only so much one can do to a mod or tank to make it innovative and at the speed vaping has grown it would reach that peak at a rapid rate.

I believe that peak was hit long ago and everything new coming in to the market is gonna start becoming gimmicky (especially from the Chinese manufacturers) as sales start to plateau.

Ive already seen this in the classifieds section. Sales on there used to be fast and furious and many a times sold within a hour. Now to sell something on the Classies can take days if it even sells at all or it has to sell for dirt cheap.

Maybe it's just me thinking this way but i believe vaping will now become stable and growth well yeah it had to reach this point sooner or later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Truth is there is only so much one can do to a mod or tank to make it innovative and at the speed vaping has grown it would reach that peak at a rapid rate.
> 
> I believe that peak was hit long ago and everything new coming in to the market is gonna start becoming gimmicky (especially from the Chinese manufacturers) as sales start to plateau.
> 
> ...


It's already started. Look at the tanks that light up when you vape. Utterly stupid and pointless in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Anyone seen this yet? Too many Gimmicky stuff these days, I dont seer this as innovation.
> I would rather buy a cool dripper and drip individually Or or or I can just mix juice in ONE tank!!! At the same time!
> 
> 
> *Vaping Two Flavors at Once! / Hengling Qtank Dual Flavor Sub Ohm Tank Review*



@Dietz Mixing juice in ONE tank would be entirely different as the flavours would mix - of course. Whereas the Dual Flavor tank contains two SEPARATE flavours and I think that's fantastic! For example, yesterday I was vaping with 2 mods - one had coffee juice and the other had doughnut. Take a puff of one, then take a puff of the other. What a combination! But if I had this Dual flavor tank, I wouldn't need to have 2 mods in front of me - brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KUDU (1/5/18)

How about a mod that can handle 6 "refillable" cartridges? load them ( like bullets a revolver), "spin" and vape. Vape Roulette!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (1/5/18)

I think this may have some application in juice development. I was thinking more of the setup that has two drippers on it which feed through one drip tip, rather than having a partitioned tank. You could put a base in one dripper, then try various top notes in the other. It wouldn't be the same as the two mixed together but it could give some valuable pointers. 

Say you develop a banging waffle and cream base, now you want to try different top notes with it: chocolate, banana, peach, strawberry, nuts, etc. Load the base into one dripper, try the different top notes in the other dripper, and get a faux representation of what it will be like via one drip tip. It wouldn't necessarily be accurate but would be a lot easier and quicker than making up batches of every combination.

Or you might have a tobacco vape where you are adding an accent tobacco and can't decide on which one of three will work best. Again, drip the main flavour in one dripper, then try each accent in the other.

You could even take it down to making fruit and other combos. Many fruit mixes use two or more of the same profile, like the recipes that mix TFA Strawberry with Cap Sweet Strawberry. Now let's say a new strawberry hits the market, like FA Juicy Strawberry. You want to try it with other strawberries to find good matches. Simples: drip FA Juicy in the one dripper, then try other strawbs in the other dripper.

I don't think it's a mainstream device, there isn't much call to vape two juices simultaneously. And I don't think a tank which needs to be drained is optimal. But two drippers side by side, with one drip tip? I could go for that. I've had some real surprises while tasting the dripping crossover from one juice to the next. But it only lasts for a drag or two before the new juice starts to dominate and the old one fades out. Being able to extend that, and keep the balance between the two roughly equal, could be quite useful.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl (2/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I think this may have some application in juice development. I was thinking more of the setup that has two drippers on it which feed through one drip tip, rather than having a partitioned tank. You could put a base in one dripper, then try various top notes in the other. It wouldn't be the same as the two mixed together but it could give some valuable pointers.
> 
> Say you develop a banging waffle and cream base, now you want to try different top notes with it: chocolate, banana, peach, strawberry, nuts, etc. Load the base into one dripper, try the different top notes in the other dripper, and get a faux representation of what it will be like via one drip tip. It wouldn't necessarily be accurate but would be a lot easier and quicker than making up batches of every combination.
> 
> ...


...we need to speak to Wayne. If anyone can make this a reality, it'd be him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/5/18)

They already have one. It's called the Hell's Gate. Dual drippers feeding one drip tip.




I'm just not sure how well it would work to test juices. I think mixing involves changes at a liquid molecular level that might not be replicated by mixing two vapour streams together. Anyhow, it's an interesting idea that may have some application.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (2/5/18)

Actually, thinking about this, you wouldn't even need two drippers. You could do it in a single partitioned dripper. Think of a typical Velocity deck in which you place a vertical partition between the two posts, which extends from the base of the deck all the way up to the top of the posts. So what you have effectively is two single-coil drippers which are sealed off from each other. Although the vapour produced by each coil would mix in the domed top of the chamber before passing through the drip tip, juice dripped in one half of the deck would not be able to reach the coil in the other half. Pop the cap off, drip one juice in one half of the deck and another juice in the other half, and off you go.

It could still function as a regular dripper, just that you would need to ensure that you drip equally into both halves to avoid dry hits/over-dripping. You could even have airflow option to block off one side and turn it into a single-coil dripper. The downside is that you'd have to remove the top cap and wouldn't be able to bleurgh your juice through the drip tip. There may also be airflow implications in two decks which are sealed off from each other. But I'm sure Morten could address that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/18)

What you have brought up is great @RichJB

I have often wanted to put my "menthol base" into my Reo bottle and them drip the top note on top (either a tobacco or a fruity juice). Then each time i squonk I would get a "top up" of menthol to whatever Im dripping on top. Problem i guess would be the juice going back into the bottle when it sucks back the juice in the dripper after squonking.

I never tried it but wanted to for a long time, i think i will try it soon and report back

Not for juice development though but just to play around with different flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (2/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Actually, thinking about this, you wouldn't even need two drippers. You could do it in a single partitioned dripper. Think of a typical Velocity deck in which you place a vertical partition between the two posts, which extends from the base of the deck all the way up to the top of the posts. So what you have effectively is two single-coil drippers which are sealed off from each other. Although the vapour produced by each coil would mix in the domed top of the chamber before passing through the drip tip, juice dripped in one half of the deck would not be able to reach the coil in the other half. Pop the cap off, drip one juice in one half of the deck and another juice in the other half, and off you go.
> 
> It could still function as a regular dripper, just that you would need to ensure that you drip equally into both halves to avoid dry hits/over-dripping. You could even have airflow option to block off one side and turn it into a single-coil dripper. The downside is that you'd have to remove the top cap and wouldn't be able to bleurgh your juice through the drip tip. There may also be airflow implications in two decks which are sealed off from each other. But I'm sure Morten could address that.


That Hell's Gate thing looks like it would have next to no flavour due to the 17-mile travel distance for the vapour. Your divider-single-chamber idea is much better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn (2/5/18)

@RichJB i'm still a noob, but wouldn't an RDTA work for this? Base in the tank section and then you can just drip on top?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

RichJB said:


> They already have one. It's called the Hell's Gate. Dual drippers feeding one drip tip.
> 
> View attachment 130744
> 
> ...


I thought that this was a waste too when I fisrt saw it. I love dripping but after a few days it becomes a real drag for me, so having to maintain two drippers would just be double the effort for me. I like things that just work with minimal effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/5/18)

franshorn said:


> @RichJB i'm still a noob, but wouldn't an RDTA work for this? Base in the tank section and then you can just drip on top?



I think you'd get a very uneven mix. When you dripped, that flavour would dominate. Then, a couple of drags later, the dripped flavour would have burned off and the tank flavour would take over. If you were going to market this as a concept, I think it would need to be more controllable. Having a partitioned dripper where you can drip equally into both halves would give you more control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

KUDU said:


> How about a mod that can handle 6 "refillable" cartridges? load them ( like bullets a revolver), "spin" and vape. Vape Roulette!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOVE this idea @KUDU ! Please post it in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mods-which-new-inventions-would-you-like-to-see.t49445/#post-668567

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/5/18)

franshorn said:


> @RichJB i'm still a noob, but wouldn't an RDTA work for this? Base in the tank section and then you can just drip on top?


This does sound good combining it with the principle of the divided dripper. In this case a divided tank at the base each feeding a single wick/coil above. The RDA section would still function as normal without the need for an internal divider.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

